# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 11/07/2007

## efouskayak

Πρίν λοιπόν εξαφανιστούμε άπαντες για μέρη μαγικά και ονειρεμένα λέμε να πιούμε ενα καφεδάκι... όχι της παρηγοριάς φυσικά.

Οσοι πιστοί ... άντε και οι άπιστοι προσέλθετε την *Τετάρτη 11/7 στην Πισίνα στην Μαρίνα Ζέας (διαθέτει και parking) στις 20:00 .* 



 :Razz:

----------


## Petros

Α δε θα μπορεσω εχω συναυλια...

Πλακα κανω τερμα οι συναυλιες προς το παρον χαχαχα.

Θα ειμαι εκει.-

----------


## evridiki

Θα ειμαι εκει!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## efouskayak

Με λένε Εφη και είμαι καλά (τρόπος του λέγειν) και θα είμαι εκεί !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sonia24

[quote=efouskayak;39011]Πρίν λοιπόν εξαφανιστούμε άπαντες για μέρη μαγικά και ονειρεμένα λέμε να πιούμε ενα καφεδάκι... όχι της παρηγοριάς φυσικά.

Οσοι πιστοί ... άντε και οι άπιστοι προσέλθετε την *Τετάρτη 11/7 στην Πισίνα στην Μαρίνα Ζέας (διαθέτει και parking) στις 20:00 .* 





εγω θα ερθω. δεν επιφυλασσομαι για αλλη φορα.  :Razz:

----------


## lifesea

xa xa xa xa xa 
και εκει εχει νερακι δεν θα την γλυτωσεις...
(δεν πας καλυτερα σε συναυλια ??? )
δεν υποσχομαι τιποτα ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ οk!!! o Πετρος  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> δεν υποσχομαι τιποτα ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ οk!!! o Πετρος


Χρησιμοποιήσε το όνομά μου, αλλά μη με εκθέσεις σαν την άλλη φορά που μεσολάβησα και δεν ήρθες, και με την προυπόθεση ότι θα είσαι ακλό κορίτσι  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

Μονο ακλο μπορει να ειναι γιατι καλο δε γινεται.

----------


## lifesea

δεν βλεπω κινηση...

(Τετάρτη 11/7 στην Πισίνα στην Μαρίνα Ζέας (διαθέτει και parking) στις 20:00 . )

----------


## Alex

Αχ ρε παιδιά, εγώ θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω αλλά δουλεύω εκείνη την ώρα. Αν το κανατε Πέμπτη. Τελοσπάντων θα προσπαθήσω.

----------


## Olinaki

Καμια συνάντηση για Θεσσαλονικείς δεν υπάρχει??? ή μαζευτήκαμε ολοι στον Πειραια???Ειμαι λιγο μακρυα.... :Sad:  καλα να περασετε...  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Είναι μία πραγματικά δύσκολη περίοδο για μένα Αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι και έγω εκεί.

----------


## lifesea

ποσες φορες θα το γρψεις???  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τετάρτη 11/7/2007 ώρα 20:00 συνάντηση στην Πισίνα στη μαρίνα Ζέας (δίπλα στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο).

----------


## tzivas

τι να πω κι εγω.. ελπίζω να μη μου τυχει κατι όπως την προηγουμενη φορά(βλέπε- ΠΟΛΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ) και να καταφέρω να έρθω!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Μπορούν να έρθουν και υπερήλικες ?

----------


## efouskayak

ευπρόσδεκτοι κερνάμε και φασκόμηλο !!!!!!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

_Ε τότε θα διακόψω τα ιαματικά μπάνια μου στην Αιδηψό, και αν με φέρει ο εγγονός μου θα έρθω .Την ευχή μου παιδί μου για το φασκόμηλο !_
_Δεν άλλαξα γραμματοσειρά απλά τρέμει το χέρι μου στο πληκτρολόγιο .
_

----------


## efouskayak

> _Ε τότε θα διακόψω τα ιαματικά μπάνια μου στην Αιδηψό, και αν με φέρει ο εγγονός μου θα έρθω .Την ευχή μου παιδί μου για το φασκόμηλο !_
> _Δεν άλλαξα γραμματοσειρά απλά τρέμει το χέρι μου στο πληκτρολόγιο ._


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα θα εισηγηθώ να σου αλλάξουμε το nick απο mastrokostas να το κάνουμε papoukostas  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

Για να μην πω μαστουρο κωστας κ παρεξηγηθω παλι. Θα κρατησω επιπεδο αυτη τη φορα κ ουτε καν θα πω αυτο που σκεφτομαι. Οχι δε θα το πω.

(Μαστρο κωστα κανονισε να μην ερθεις παλι...χαχαχα).

----------


## efouskayak

> Για να μην πω μαστουρο κωστας κ παρεξηγηθω παλι. Θα κρατησω επιπεδο αυτη τη φορα κ ουτε καν θα πω αυτο που σκεφτομαι. Οχι δε θα το πω.
> 
> (Μαστρο κωστα κανονισε να μην ερθεις παλι...χαχαχα).


Αν δεν έρθει μαυρη λίστα μετά.... όχι τίποτα άλλο εκείνος με ξεσήκωσε... μαστρο κώστας και σονια ουε και αλιμονοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  :Very Happy:

----------


## olga

Ωραία θα είναι αλλά εγω δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω επειδή 11/7 είναι η γιορτή μου και θα έχω κόσμο !!!

----------


## delta pi

Αχ παιδιά πολύ θα ήθελα να είμαι μαζί σας αλλά δυστηχώς δε θα μπορώ.Δε πειράζει όμως ελπίζω εσείς να περάσετε καλά στη συνάντησή σας και βλέπουμε στο μέλλον.Και  μια παράκληση αν σας είναι εύκολο φυτέυται και από μενα ένα δέντρο .Θα κάνω προσωπική αναδάσωση απο δω και μπρος για να δούμε αν θα ανθίσουν τα δεντράκια μας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα.Το χω βάλει στόχο εγω απ'το καλοκαίρι να φυτεύω δέντρα,πολλά δέντρα.Συνεργαστείτε αν σας είναι ευκολο .Λοιπόν.καλό ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Πρέπει να αποκαλύψω κάτι .Το Μαστροκώστας είναι το επίθετο μου , απλά δεν ήθελα μερικοί να με πλησιάζουν λόγο της ανιψιά μου .
Πετρο αυτην φορα θα ερθω μονος μου !

----------


## efouskayak

> Πρέπει να αποκαλύψω κάτι .Το Μαστροκώστας είναι το επίθετο μου , απλά δεν ήθελα μερικοί να με πλησιάζουν λόγο της ανιψιά μου .
> Πετρο αυτην φορα θα ερθω μονος μου !


Ετσι εξηγούνται όλα...  :Smile:

----------


## igeorgiou

paidia 8a prospa8isw na er8w kai egw! apla mia xarh sas zhtw.. dwste mou odhgies pws na er8w.. xrhsimopoiwntas astika mesa!

Thanks!

John G

----------


## efouskayak

Απο πού θα έρθεις?

----------


## igeorgiou

Oops! Den to anafere giati to 8ewrisa autonoito.. hehe.. 

apo to kentro ths A8hnas erxomai!

----------


## Petros

Καλημερα κ απο μενα. Σε αυτη τη συναντηση θα ηθελα να δω και μελη που εχουν εδω κ καιρο συμμετοχη και δεν τους εχουμε δει καθολου αλλα κ νεα μελη που απλα θελουν να γνωριστουμε απο κοντα. 

Συγκεκριμενα το νεο μελος Γωγω που τυγχανει να ειναι κ ανηψια του Μαστροκωστα, θα ηθελα να δωσει το 'βροντερο' παρον, καθως υπαρχουν πολλα ναυτιλιακα θεματα που χρηζουν συζητησης. 

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## efouskayak

> Oops! Den to anafere giati to 8ewrisa autonoito.. hehe.. 
> 
> apo to kentro ths A8hnas erxomai!


Μπορείς να πάρεις τον ηλεκτρικό να κατέβεις Πειραιά και μετά ρώτα ποιο λεωφορείο πάει στην Μαρίνα της Ζεας ή πάρε ενα ταξί δεν είναι τόσο μακρυά. Αν μπορεί κάποιος άλλος να δώσε καμμία παραπάνω πληροφορία ....

----------


## sonia24

εφη μου εννοειται οτι θα ερθω. οχι τιποτα αλλο επειδη το ριξαμε σαν ιδεα. τωρα ενταξει αν δεν ερθω...επιφυλασσομαι για την επομενη φορα!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## gvaggelas

Πάλι άτυχος. Μόλις τώρα διάβασα το post αλλά δυστυχώς είμαι στο Ν. Μύκονος περιμένωντας να αναχωρήσει για Χίο. καλά να περάσετε

----------


## efouskayak

> Εμένα με παίρνει να περάσω μια βόλτα ή υπάρχει όριο ηλικίας ; 
> Αν η και η ώρα είναι ανάποδη, θα το παλέψω.


Εχετε λυσσάξει με τις ηλικές ούτε οι γυναίκες δεν κάνουμε έτσι !!!!!!!!
Σας περιμένουμε όλουςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς

----------


## Petros

> Εμένα με παίρνει να περάσω μια βόλτα ή υπάρχει όριο ηλικίας ; 
> Αν η και η ώρα είναι ανάποδη, θα το παλέψω.


Πως ειναι αναποδη η ωρα? ?Το 8 οπως κ να το βαλεις το ιδιο ειναι... :Confused:

----------


## lifesea

> Εχετε λυσσάξει με τις ηλικές ούτε οι γυναίκες δεν κάνουμε έτσι !!!!!!!!
> Σας περιμένουμε όλουςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς


τελικα ρε Εφη ολο γκρινια ειναι οι αντρες τις παρεας....

ΜΦΧ.

----------


## efouskayak

> τελικα ρε Εφη ολο γκρινια ειναι οι αντρες τις παρεας....
> 
> ΜΦΧ.


Αστα να πάνε !!!!!

----------


## lifesea

> Αστα να πάνε !!!!!


Πετροοοο
20:00 θα ειμαι εκει.(δεν ορκιζομαι)
20:01 εαν δεν εισαι εκει θα δοκιμασεις την πισινα...
ΤΟ NAYTILIA.gr προσφερει και τζαμπα θεαμα....
ΜΦΧ.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Αστα να πάνε !!!!!


Πότε γκρινιάσαμε gamoto?Αμέσως όλο γρίνια είμαστε !
Ότι θέλετε κάνετε !Είπατε συνάντηση,...οκ συνάντηση. Τολμάμε να πούμε λέξη !

----------


## lifesea

> Πότε γκρινιάσαμε gamoto?Αμέσως όλο γρίνια είμαστε !
> Ότι θέλετε κάνετε !Είπατε συνάντηση,...οκ συνάντηση. Τολμάμε να πούμε λέξη !


χα χα χα χα
μολις τωρα αυτο κανεις.... :Wink:   :Wink:  
xa xa xa xa xa

ΜΦΧ.

----------


## mastrokostas

> χα χα χα χα
> μολις τωρα αυτο κανεις....  
> xa xa xa xa xa
> 
> ΜΦΧ.


Μμμμμμμμμμ, δεν μιλώ άλλο μμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ!
 Για να δω τι θα πεις τώρα !

----------


## efouskayak

Και ξανά απαπαπαπαπαπαπαπααααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## efouskayak

και ξανά ΑΠΑΠΑΠΑΠΑΠΑΠΑΠΑΠΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ
θα σου απαντήσω αύριο αν έρθεις στην συνάντηση με το καλό !!!!!!

----------


## Petros

Ρε δε τα αφηνετε αυτα λεω εγω να ερθετε να σας δουμε και να βαλουμε εικονα στην ψηφιακη σας υποσταση επιτελους (πω πω τι ειπα παλι ο ατιμος!!!)

----------


## tintin

Καλησπέρα Παιδιά,
θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω και γω αύριο, να γνωριστούμε από κοντά. Αν δεν καταλάβω ποιοί είστε, θα φοράω ένα κόκκινο τριαντάφυλλο για να με αναγνωρίσετε εσείς... :Smile:

----------


## efouskayak

θα έχουμε τον νου μας αλλα θα μας γνωρίσεις μην ανησυχείς ... πάντα μας γνωρίζουν ... κάνουμε πολυ φασαρία  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

Speak for yourself. Εσυ κανεις φασαρια, εγω παντα ησυχος ειμαι.

----------


## Olinaki

Πωπω τι χάνωω!!  :Sad:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μίλα mastroκosta. Γιατί δε μιλάς ; Τι έπαθες ; Σου κατάπιε τη γλώσσα η γατούλα ; 
> -Την μασέλα ,Γιώργο ! την μασέλα !
> Σούζα έτσι ; Δε βγάζεις άχνα. Σα τσολιά στον ¶γνωστο Στρατιώτη σε έχουν οι κυρίες του forum. 
> -Έχεις δίκιο !!Και μου κάψανε και το φυλάκιο . 
> Αμ' αγόρι μου, δεν την έσκισες τη γάτα όταν έπρεπε και τώρα σου κάτσανε στο σβέρκο.
> Ήθελα, πίστεψε με ,αλλά δεν μπορούσα να την πιάσω !Βλέπεις γεράματα !
> Αφού ρε μπουμπούνα (sorry για την οικειότητα, αλλά έτσι είμαστε εμείς τα αγοράκια) έχει πήξει το σύμπαν με γυναίκες. Όπου και να γυρίσεις το κεφάλι σου χαμός γίνεται. 
> Αν μάλιστα λάβεις υπόψη σου ότι οι σύγχρονες Ελληνίδες μαμάδες, απο τα μέσα του 80 και μετά, μεγαλώνουν τους κανακάρηδες τους σα τις ντομάτες του θερμοκηπίου, γι αυτό βγαίνουν και οι περισσότεροι sisters of mercy, τότε μας αναλογούν (σε εμάς τους κανονικούς δλδ) περίπου 2,6 γυναίκες ανά άνδρα. 
> -Σήμερα είμαι με την 0,6 ,γιατί της άλλες 2 το έχω στείλει διακοπές .
> ...


-Θα έρθω και εγώ αύριο με τραπεζομάντιλο στο κεφάλι !
Salaam ale co!!!

----------


## Petros

> Πωπω τι χάνωω!!


Πηρες καλη γευση τωρα τι χανεις. Βαλε ολα αυτα που εχεις ακουσει μαζι σε ενα τραπεζι κ αντε βγαλε ακρη, παλι στις 2 θα φυγουμε απο το μαγαζι...

----------


## efouskayak

Giorgoss τσάμπα τα τύμπανα σου ξαναλέω !!!!!!
Και έχω να σου αραδιάσω καμμιά 10αριά παροιμίες του λαού που έχει μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια απο την δική σου ... τσάμπα σου λέω ... τι 3 τσιγάρα τι πακέτα ολόκληρα... χαμένη μάχη παλεύεις.

----------


## efouskayak

Πονάνε ωρε μετά την παντοφλιά πονάνε σου λέω !!!!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Petros

Δεν ξαναλεμε μια φορα ποιοι θα ειμαστε στη συναντηση σημερα? 

Αρχιζω το μετρημα:

1. Πετρος

Αλλος με τη βαρκα μας?

----------


## sonia24

2. Sonia24 

Next please...

----------


## lifesea

> Πηρες καλη γευση τωρα τι χανεις. Βαλε ολα αυτα που εχεις ακουσει μαζι σε ενα τραπεζι κ αντε βγαλε ακρη, παλι στις 2 θα φυγουμε απο το μαγαζι...


θα σκουπισεις κιολας?
3. lifesea (ειπα δεν ορκιζομαι οτι θα ειμαι εκει...)
Next....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δεν ξαναλεμε μια φορα ποιοι θα ειμαστε στη συναντηση σημερα? 
> 
> Αρχιζω το μετρημα:
> 
> 1. Πετρος
> 
> Αλλος με τη βαρκα μας?


4. Παναγιώτης

Η βάρκα ποιά θα είναι;;;
Μια από αυτές;

----------


## nala

kai ego, kai ego...

----------


## efouskayak

kai ego kai ego !!!!!!!!

----------


## Petros

> θα σκουπισεις κιολας?
> 3. lifesea (ειπα δεν ορκιζομαι οτι θα ειμαι εκει...)
> Next....


Λες λες και μετα δεν ορκιζεσαι οτι θα εισαι εκει, επιφυλαξου κ εσυ σαν τη Σονια. Μονο (επι)φυλαξου καλα χαχα.

----------


## Petros

> 4. Παναγιώτης
> 
> Η βάρκα ποιά θα είναι;;;
> Μια από αυτές;


Η βαρκα θα ειναι VLCC. Τελος.-

----------


## Petros

> kai ego, kai ego...


Ωραια να γνωρισουμε κ καποιους ακομα που δεν εχουμε δει.

----------


## lifesea

> Λες λες και μετα δεν ορκιζεσαι οτι θα εισαι εκει, επιφυλαξου κ εσυ σαν τη Σονια. Μονο (επι)φυλαξου καλα χαχα.


απο την αρχη εχω γραψει (δεν ορκιζομαι)...
αλλα ολο λογια εισαι και εσυ.... :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Η βαρκα θα ειναι VLCC. Τελος.-


Κάτι σαν αυτό;


Να δώ πως θα μπέι στη Ζέα! Μήπως ο καφές θα είναι στη ράδα;

----------


## sonia24

> Λες λες και μετα δεν ορκιζεσαι οτι θα εισαι εκει, επιφυλαξου κ εσυ σαν τη Σονια. Μονο (επι)φυλαξου καλα χαχα.


εμενα μη με ανακατευετε...εγω δεν ξερω τιποτα, δεν ειδα τιποτα!

----------


## Petros

> Κάτι σαν αυτό;
> 
> 
> Να δώ πως θα μπέι στη Ζέα! Μήπως ο καφές θα είναι στη ράδα;


Δεν μπορουμε καπως να το στριμωξουμε στην πισινα? Με λιγη θεληση ολα γινονται.

----------


## lifesea

> Δεν μπορουμε καπως να το στριμωξουμε στην πισινα? Με λιγη θεληση ολα γινονται.


θα εισαι εσυ μεσα...να του κανεις παρεα
χα χα χα χα

----------


## Petros

Το βιολι σου, κανονισε να ερθεις παλι και να εισαι ησυχη ησυχη χαχαχα

----------


## mastrokostas

Θέλετε αν έρθω να φέρω καμιά φωτογραφία από μπάρκα η δεν ενδιαφέρει κανένα !

----------


## lifesea

> Θέλετε αν έρθω να φέρω καμιά φωτογραφία από μπάρκα η δεν ενδιαφέρει κανένα !


δεν φερνεις την ψηφιακη να τραβιξεις τον Πετρο την ωρα που θα πλατσουριζει στην πισινα????

----------


## Petros

> Θέλετε αν έρθω να φέρω καμιά φωτογραφία από μπάρκα η δεν ενδιαφέρει κανένα !


Nα φερεις φυσικα μας ενδιαφερει. Ειπα κ εγω δε θα ερθει ο Κωστας μετα απο τοσες δηλωσεις...Τον Γιωργο βλεπω λιγο απον...Παληκαρι της φακης χαχαχα (προ(σ)κληση).

----------


## vassilisman

epeidi den exei tyxei na erthw alli fora, pws tha doyme poios einai poios ? rwtwntas ?  :Confused:      :arrow:

----------


## Olinaki

Εχω πεθάνει στο γέλιο με σχόλια κ.Γιώργου και Μαστρο-Κώστα αν ποτε μπορέσετε ελάτε ΟΛΟΙ Θεσσαλονικη (σαν εκπαιδευτική εκδρομή) :P εχουμε κι εδω λιμάνι και θέες... :Sad:  Εγω για να ερθω πρεπει να το προγραμματίσω μήνες πριν...φεξε μου δηλαδη! Καλα να περασετε!!!Φιλια!

----------


## Olinaki

Ασχολίαστο....

----------


## efouskayak

> Ολινάκι, 
> 
> Μόνο του σπανού τα γένια δε γίνονται, αν και αυτό παίζεται.
> Αν ήθελες να έρθεις, θα ερχόσουν.
> Δεν είναι τίποτε δύσκολο. 
> Πας Θεσσαλονίκη, παίρνεις το αεροπλανάκι, το κανονικό όχι το άγριο, και σε 45 λεπτά είσαι Αθήνα. Αυτό είναι όλο. Μετά θα έλθουμε στο αεροδρόμιο να σε παραλάβουμε.


Δεν σε είδα μέχρι τις 2200 πάντως....

----------


## mastrokostas

> Πονάν ωρέ Έφη τα παλικάρια ;


Απ’ άτι είδα σήμερα ,πονάνε Γιώργο μου πονάνε ,και δεν εμφανίζονται ούτε μέχρι της 2:00 το πρωί Γιώργο.. άστα να πανε και οι επαναστάσεις και όλα !  Έκανα ντου και με άφησες μόνο Γιώργο ,και πήγαν περίπατο και οι θούριοι του Ρήγα, αλλά και δούρειοι του Γιώργου  !!!Που να κρυφτούμε σήμερα Γιώργο που ?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Βεβαίως η μαμά έχει πει να μη μιλάω σε ξένους, αλλά μια φορά θα κάνω εξαίρεση...


Δυστυχώς επικράτησε η μαμά πάλι!! Πες της μαμάς  ότι μια μέρα πριν γράφαμε .._ Αν μάλιστα λάβεις υπόψη σου ότι οι σύγχρονες Ελληνίδες μαμάδες, απο τα μέσα του 80 και μετά, μεγαλώνουν τους κανακάρηδες τους σα τις ντομάτες του θερμοκηπίου, γι αυτό βγαίνουν και οι περισσότεροι sisters of mercy,_....Γιώργο θα εκτεθούμε πες της μαμάς ,και είναι και αυτό το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου τελευταια!

----------


## Petros

Καλημερα σας. Ωραια περασαμε χτες αλλα εξαιτιας σας κοιμηθηκα 3 και νυσταζω. Μου τη δινει να νυσταζω...

----------


## mastrokostas

Εμείς φταιμε τώρα η εσύ που φαγώθηκες να παμε στο σκάφος για στρείδια και σαμπάνιες !

----------


## efouskayak

Μου φαίνεται τα καλύτερα έχασα  :Sad:

----------


## Petros

Η Σονια φταιει. Και αντε αλλο ενα ποτο και που θα πατε απο τωρα κ φερτε κρασια φερτε σαμπανιες (Η Μαιρη γυρισε) κτλ κτλ. Τι να της πεις?

----------


## mastrokostas

Μπα δεν ήταν τίποτα φοβερό ,σαχλαμάρες, ξέρεις !Είχε φωνάξει ο Πέτρος  κάτι φίλες του μοντέλα από Ουκρανία που της φιλοξενούσε στο σκάφος ,και μας παρακάλεσε  να τους κρατήσουμε παρέα ,διότι φοβόντουσαν το κούνημα ! Αχ ρε Πέτρο ,αχ ρε Πέτρο !Αλλά όταν ο άνθρωπος δουλεύει από χόμπι τι περιμένεις !

----------


## sonia24

> Η Σονια φταιει. Και αντε αλλο ενα ποτο και που θα πατε απο τωρα κ φερτε κρασια φερτε σαμπανιες (Η Μαιρη γυρισε) κτλ κτλ. Τι να της πεις?


 
καλημερα! εχω φοβερο hangover απο τα ποτα χτες....τι το θελα το καμπερνιε;;; συγγνωμη που σας κρατησα μεχρι αργα, αλλα περνουσαμε τελεια κριμα να το διαλυαμε νωρις!

----------


## Petros

> Μπα δεν ήταν τίποτα φοβερό ,σαχλαμάρες, ξέρεις !Είχε φωνάξει ο Πέτρος κάτι φίλες του μοντέλα από Ουκρανία που της φιλοξενούσε στο σκάφος ,και μας παρακάλεσε να τους κρατήσουμε παρέα ,διότι φοβόντουσαν το κούνημα ! Αχ ρε Πέτρο ,αχ ρε Πέτρο !Αλλά όταν ο άνθρωπος δουλεύει από χόμπι τι περιμένεις !


Αν δουλευα απο χομπι ρε εδω θα ημουν μετα απο το ξενυχτι? Και καλα εσεις ειστε μικροι κ αντεχετε...εγω τι να πω. Που τη θυμηθηκες την Ουκρανια? Φερνω μονο playmates απο το USA. Σε αυτα θα κανουμε τσιγγουνιες τωρα? Δεν κανει.

----------


## sonia24

> Αν δουλευα απο χομπι ρε εδω θα ημουν μετα απο το ξενυχτι? Και καλα εσεις ειστε μικροι κ αντεχετε...εγω τι να πω. Που τη θυμηθηκες την Ουκρανια? Φερνω μονο playmates απο το USA. Σε αυτα θα κανουμε τσιγγουνιες τωρα? Δεν κανει.


 
η αληθεια ειναι Πετρο μου οτι τα εχεις τα χρονακια σου...δεν ειναι για την ηλικια σου αυτα, απλα προσεχε την πιεση....

----------


## Petros

> καλημερα! εχω φοβερο hangover απο τα ποτα χτες....τι το θελα το καμπερνιε;;; συγγνωμη που σας κρατησα μεχρι αργα, αλλα περνουσαμε τελεια κριμα να το διαλυαμε νωρις!


Ειρωνευεσαι ετσι? Επιφυλαξου παλι να καθησεις την επομενη φορα περισσοτερο...

Επιφυλασσεσαι?

----------


## sonia24

> Ειρωνευεσαι ετσι? Επιφυλαξου παλι να καθησεις την επομενη φορα περισσοτερο...
> 
> Επιφυλασσεσαι?


τωρα δεν επιφυλασσομαι!! ΔΕΣΜΕΥΟΜΑΙ δημοσιως...θα κατσω παραπανω!

----------


## nala

re paidia  katarxhn kalimera,

malon perasate orea extes alla ego simera eime olo neyra...

HRTHA KAI EGO, alla den mporesa na bro kanena.... htan poli diskolo na katso na rotao tis parees, pigena gia poli ora pano kato kai koitousa tis megales parees mpas kai kapios me plisiasei ... alla tipota..

telika eseis ti ora pigate?? kai pou kathosastan??

den zitao signomi, pou den brethikame giati ego hrtha kai malista epsaxna gia poli ora...

gia pite mou

----------


## Petros

Καλημερα.

Εμεις βασικα ειμασταν εκει απο τις 7 μεχρι τις 2 (!!! αστα να πανε) και ειχαμε ενημερωσει 3 σερβιτορους. Γενικα ομως απο οτι καταλαβα ολοι εκει περα ηταν λιγο στον κοσμο τους (τσακωνοντουσαν, αγενεις ηταν, σκονταφτανε, ριχνανε ποτηρια, ξεχναγαν να μας φερουν πραγματα...κτλ κτλ κτλ).

Πως και εφυγες πριν μας βρεις? Διπλα στην πισινα ακριβως καθομασταν, εκει που ειχε κατι μαξιλαρια μπλε.

Αλλη φορα οποιος θελει να ερθει σε συναντησεις η κατι παρομοιο θα ανταλλαζουμε κινητα με pm.

----------


## mastrokostas

Τώρα τι να σου πούμε ρε Νίκο !Πράγματι ήταν δύσκολο διότι δεν υπήρχε κάτι που να μας έκανε να ξεχωρίζουμε .Και εγώ από τύχη τα βρήκα τα παιδιά . Είχα και την πλάτη γυρισμένη προς την είσοδο .Καθόμασταν όπως μπαίνεις αριστερά ,μπροστά από το μπαρ αλλά κοντά στην πισίνα .Και δεν ήμασταν και  καμιά τεράστια παρέα .

----------


## nala

loipon na sas po kati, h ora pou eixame simfonisei htan 8, ego pos thelete na katalabo oti eixate katsei apo tis 7??? skeftika oti tha perinate sthn eisodo mexri tis 8:20 mpas kai erthoun oloi. Re petro pios logikos antropos tha rotouse ton serbitoro an kserei pou kathete h parea tou. kai esi bre kosta sou eixa pei oti tha argiso ligo kai tha pigeno pano kato epidiktika mpas kai mou milisei kapios. hrtha telika noris 8:05 hmoun ekei....

den pirazei alla telika eknevristika para poli.. kai eime akoma para poli eknevrismenos giati brethikate eseis pou gnorisezeste kai oi ipoloipoi eprepe na eimaste magoi kai na mantepsoume pia parea apo tis dekades hsastan eseis.... e oxi, ama thelete ali fora na bgite, as bgite eseis h pareoula kai emeis exei o theos....... den me niazei pou hrtha tsampa, aloste apozimiothika....(alla ayto eine alli koybenta), alla me niazei pou eniosa apolita grammenos.....

----------


## sonia24

nala, εισαι αρκετα φορτωμενος. προσωπικα, ειναι η δευτερη φορα που ηρθα σε συναντηση. την πρωτη φορα δεν ειχα και κανενα κινητο απο πουθενα, να πω ρε παιδια που ειστε!!!!! και ρωτησα το σερβιτορο, γιατι δεν ειναι καμια παρεα κανονικη, ειναι παρεα απο φορουμ και σκεφτηκα οτι θα εχει δοθει καποια εντολη στο μαγαζι. και ειχα παει και καθυστερημενη. 

το γεγονος οτι πηγαν απο τις 7 δεν επηρεαζει κανεναν. και απο τις τρεις το μεσημερι να ηταν εμεις ξερουμε ωρα 8. οποιος θελει να βρεθει νωριτερα με καποιον ειναι δικο του θεμα. 

ηταν απλο σκεπτικο. κανεις δεν ειχε προθεση να σε γραψει.

----------


## nala

kala, den thelo alo na grapso gia ayto to thema, mono oti den skeftikate sosta, oute ou pigate toso noris , oute pou den kitagate mpas kai kapios allos koitaei giro giro san xazos...

ayta otan mou perasei ta ksanalame

----------


## efouskayak

Καλημέρα και συγγνώμη καταρχήν για την ανακατωσουρα.

Φταίμε και εμείς αλλα το πιο λογικό θα ήταν να ρωτήσεις τον σερβιτόρο  ή να ζητήσεις απο κάποιον το κινητό του για να έχεις μια επαφή τουλάχιστον τα περισσότερα νέα μέλη το κάνουν αυτό για μεγαλύτερη ευκολία, δεν μπορώ εγώ να σου στείλω πμ και να σου δώσω το κινητό μου για ευνόητους λόγους. 

Εχεις δίκιο αλλα η πρόσκληση ήταν ανοιχτή και όχι κλειστή για εμάς την παρεούλα ... άλλωστε ο mastrokostas και ο tintin (έτσι δεν είναι το nick) ήρθαν για πρώτη φορά και δεν νομίζω να τους κάναμε να νιώσουν εκτός παρέας ίσα ίσα το αντίθετο για όση ώρα ήμουν εγώ είμασταν όλοι μία παρέα... (μετά τι έγινε δεν ξέρω κάτι για playmate λένε κάτι για ποτά λένε ιδέα δεν έχω) αν δεν θέλεις να έρθεις πάλι σε άλλη συνάντηση είναι δεκτό φυσικά και αποδεκτό εδώ δεν είμαστε site γνωριμιών απλώς που και που λέμε να πιούμε και ενα καφέ να δούμε με ποιους ανθρώπους συναναστρεφόμαστε ηλεκτρονικά.

----------


## efouskayak

> nala, εισαι αρκετα φορτωμενος. προσωπικα, ειναι η δευτερη φορα που ηρθα σε συναντηση. την πρωτη φορα δεν ειχα και κανενα κινητο απο πουθενα, να πω ρε παιδια που ειστε!!!!! και ρωτησα το σερβιτορο, γιατι δεν ειναι καμια παρεα κανονικη, ειναι παρεα απο φορουμ και σκεφτηκα οτι θα εχει δοθει καποια εντολη στο μαγαζι. και ειχα παει και καθυστερημενη. 
> 
> το γεγονος οτι πηγαν απο τις 7 δεν επηρεαζει κανεναν. και απο τις τρεις το μεσημερι να ηταν εμεις ξερουμε ωρα 8. οποιος θελει να βρεθει νωριτερα με καποιον ειναι δικο του θεμα. 
> 
> ηταν απλο σκεπτικο. κανεις δεν ειχε προθεση να σε γραψει.


εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε δεν σου είχα δώσει το κινητό μου??????????? άσχετα αν άργησα εγώ χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## sonia24

> εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε δεν σου είχα δώσει το κινητό μου??????????? άσχετα αν άργησα εγώ χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


αλλο αυτο, δεν ησουν εκει ομως, εννουσα καποιο κινητο απο την παρεα που επινε ηδη καφε.........και εγω ειχα αργησει γιατι εψαχνα το μαγαζι....αλλα εσυ καθυστερησες πιο πολυ η αληθεια ειναι αυτη!!!!! χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## lifesea

καλημεραααααααα
η συνεχεια διαβαζω ηταν καλη....!!!!
ο Πετρος την γλυτωσε γιατι μολις ειχε φαι και τον λυπηθηκα...χα χα χα χα χα
 :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Nala to nwris xehase to giati egw piga epitides kateytheian meta ti douleia k etyxe na exw synenoithei me tin eyridiki na erthoume mazi.

Telika servitoro rwtises katholou k den xerane / de sou eipane i aplws eides to xamo k apogoiteytikes oti de tha mas vreis?

Basika an eixes zitisei ena tilephono apo kapoion, de tha ginotan olo ayto.

----------


## evridiki

> mono oti den skeftikate sosta, oute ou pigate toso noris , oute pou den kitagate mpas kai kapios allos koitaei giro giro san xazos...


Και απο την μερια μου συγγνωμη που εξελιχθηκε ετσι η κατασταση. Αλλα οσοι πηγαμε πρωτη φορα ρωτησαμε για το φορουμ που γινεται.....Ευχομαι την επομενη φορα να σε δουμε. Και απο την μερια μας σιγουρα θα υπαρχει στο τραπεζι το ονομα του site. Kαλη σου μερα.

Και εσυ την αλλη φορα καλο ειναι να ρωτας......

----------


## mastrokostas

Πάντως υπήρξαν και ειλικρινείς χαιρετισμοί όταν έφυγαν κάποιοι πρώτοι:
- Γεια και χάρηκα που σε γνώρισα Γιάννη .
Τα δυο νέα πρόσωπα ήμουν εγώ και Γιάννης. Εγώ λόγο του ύψους μου 1,45 η δεν φαινόμουν η δεν χάρηκε ? Ποιος ξέρει !

----------


## sonia24

> Πάντως υπήρξαν και ειλικρινείς χαιρετισμοί όταν έφυγαν κάποιοι πρώτοι:
> - Γεια και χάρηκα που σε γνώρισα Γιάννη .
> Τα δυο νέα πρόσωπα ήμουν εγώ και Γιάννης. Εγώ λόγο του ύψους μου 1,45 η δεν φαινόμουν η δεν χάρηκε ? Ποιος ξέρει !


εγω απολειεται να ημουν γιατι δε θυμομουν το ονομα του Γιαννη, ας με συγχωρεσει!!!!!! αλλα δε συγκρατω ευκολα ονοματα με την πρωτη...

----------


## efouskayak

> Πάντως υπήρξαν και ειλικρινείς χαιρετισμοί όταν έφυγαν κάποιοι πρώτοι:
> - Γεια και χάρηκα που σε γνώρισα Γιάννη .
> Τα δυο νέα πρόσωπα ήμουν εγώ και Γιάννης. Εγώ λόγο του ύψους μου 1,45 η δεν φαινόμουν η δεν χάρηκε ? Ποιος ξέρει !


Και ξαναγύρισα !!!!! να πώ οτι δεν ξαναγύρισα !!!!!!! τελικά ή θα γκρινιάζετε ή θα παραπονιέστε απαπαπαπαπαπαπαπαπαπαπαπαπααπαπα

----------


## tintin

Καλημέρα Παιδιά, κατ’ αρχήν θέλω να σας πω ότι πέρασα πολύ ωραία χθες και χάρηκα πολύ που σας γνώρισα από κοντά (ιδιαίτερα τις φίλες “Playmate apo to America” του Πέτρου, οι οποίες όμως χρησιμοποιούσαν λέξεις όπως “DA” και “Niet”…..Πως εξηγείτε αυτό?) 
Κρίμα που ο Nala ήρθε και δεν κατάφερε να μας βρει. Κατανοώ τον εκνευρισμό του μέχρι ένα σημείο. Καλό θα ήταν να ρωτούσε κάποιον σερβιτόρο, αλλά έτσι όπως άλλαζαν βάρδιες και με βάση την γενικότερη νοοτροπία τους πολύ πιθανόν πάλι να μην μας έβρισκε. Τέλος πάντων, πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να βρεθεί μια απλή λύση ώστε να αποφευχθούν παρόμοιες καταστάσεις σε επόμενες συναντήσεις.

----------


## lifesea

πεστα ρε Εφη...γκρινια γκρινια....

----------


## mastrokostas

Που είσαι Γιώργο ,θα με φανε μόνο !Και έκανα την επανάσταση χτες το βράδυ σαν νέος Ge Guevara , αλλά αυτές απομόνωσαν μόνο το βάρα.....και έχουν και βαρύ χέρι ,Γιώργο !

----------


## nala

nomizo oti katalaba pou kathosastan, ego prospthisa , den mas mas bgike, e ti na po, as eine kalitera tin epomeni fora....

kai gia tous serbitorous pou lete, den rotisa an kserei pou eine ta paidia apo to naytilia.gr, alla rotisa ekei ena pitsiriko oti exo rantevou me mia parea giro sta 8-10 atoma, pou omos den tous ksero,mipos tou eixan afisei kana minima. mou eipe oxi kai an eine kati tha sou po. den mou eipe tipota. kai ton ksanarotisa meta apo ligo alla tipota.

e ti na kano kai ego, efiga

----------


## sonia24

μην αγχωνεσαι nala!!!!! την επομενη φορα θα δεις!!! θα εχει dress code, ντυμενοι ολοι ναυτακια!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> nomizo oti katalaba pou kathosastan, ego prospthisa , den mas mas bgike, e ti na po, as eine kalitera tin epomeni fora....
> 
> kai gia tous serbitorous pou lete, den rotisa an kserei pou eine ta paidia apo to naytilia.gr, alla rotisa ekei ena pitsiriko oti exo rantevou me mia parea giro sta 8-10 atoma, pou omos den tous ksero,mipos tou eixan afisei kana minima. mou eipe oxi kai an eine kati tha sou po. den mou eipe tipota. kai ton ksanarotisa meta apo ligo alla tipota.
> 
> e ti na kano kai ego, efiga


Ώστε έτσι ο πιτσιρικάς !Παμε όλοι το βράδυ για καφέ πάλι !Εγώ θα σβήσω τα φώτα ,και ο πιτσιρικάς δικό σου Νίκο !!Νέο Guantanamo θα το κάνουμε !!
Την άλλη φορά με  τατουάζ μήνυμα στην φάτσα του πιτσιρικά !

----------


## nala

kala ola, alla na sas kano mia erotisi??? kaneis de me eide??? pou girnaga giro giro??

oso gia tous serbitorous aytous poli tha hthela na tous erixan ena xeri ksilo, oxi mono giati den me boithisan extes, alla genika gia to stil tous, nomizoun oti exoun piasei ton papa apo ta a....dia, kai se antimetopizoun les kai eise kounoupi.....

tin brisko me aytous kamia fora kanoume eterika trapezia(megaloi pelates diladi) kai trexoun ..... kai to fxaristieme poli...

----------


## tintin

> Πάντως υπήρξαν και ειλικρινείς χαιρετισμοί όταν έφυγαν κάποιοι πρώτοι:
> - Γεια και χάρηκα που σε γνώρισα Γιάννη .
> Τα δυο νέα πρόσωπα ήμουν εγώ και Γιάννης. Εγώ λόγο του ύψους μου 1,45 η δεν φαινόμουν η δεν χάρηκε ? Ποιος ξέρει !


 
Φίλε Mastrokosta, και γω χάρηκα που σε γνώρισα από κοντά. Πάντα χαίρομαι όταν γνωρίζω ανοιχτόμυαλους και νεανικούς ανθρώπους. Και το νεανικός δεν αφορά τόσο την ηλικία αλλά περισσότερο την διάθεση και την νοοτροπία απέναντι στη ζωή.

----------


## tintin

> εγω απολειεται να ημουν γιατι δε θυμομουν το ονομα του Γιαννη, ας με συγχωρεσει!!!!!! αλλα δε συγκρατω ευκολα ονοματα με την πρωτη...


Sonia, νομίζω πως έχουμε κάτι κοινό και εγώ με τα ονόματα δεν τα πάω καλά.  :Smile:

----------


## Petros

Nala kapoion eidame na trigyrizei se kapoia fasi, alla meta epairne kati tilephona sto kinito k thewrisame oti aplws psaxnei tin parea tou...

Next time pm gia antallagi tilephonwn.

Oi gynaikes se emena k oi antres sti sonia.-

----------


## nala

loipon mias kai katalaba pia parea istan. esi pios isouna, kai sonia pia htan... gia na kseroume se pia gineka tha milame....

(den pira thlefono kanenan) ara den eimoun ego....

ti egine re gamoto toso asimantos eime den me blepei kaneis??? mpou xou xou  :Confused:

----------


## Petros

Της μιλησα κ υποσχεθηκε να βαλει φωτο της στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα.

Σε εμενα ολα τα pm για τηλεφωνα οσον αφορα τις συναντησεις, πλακα εκανα για τη Σονια.

----------


## lifesea

> Της μιλησα κ υποσχεθηκε να βαλει φωτο της στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα.
> 
> Σε εμενα ολα τα pm για τηλεφωνα οσον αφορα τις συναντησεις, πλακα εκανα για τη Σονια.


και που ξερουμε εμεις εαν δεν αρχισεις τις φαρσες εε???

ΜΦΧ.

----------


## sonia24

> και που ξερουμε εμεις εαν δεν αρχισεις τις φαρσες εε???
> 
> ΜΦΧ.


 
ολα δικα του τα θελει ο εγωιστης, ασε και τιποτα σε μας. λοιπον, μιας και ειμαι πιτσιρικα δεχομαι να μιλαω με ατομα μεχρι των 22 ετων!!

----------


## sonia24

> ολα δικα του τα θελει ο εγωιστης, ασε και τιποτα σε μας. λοιπον, μιας και ειμαι πιτσιρικα δεχομαι να μιλαω με ατομα μεχρι των 22 ετων!!


 
ελα θεμα το καναμε...λοιπον, ο Πετρος ειναι υπεθυνος για τη συγκεντρωση και την επιοινωνία των ατομων μεταξυ τους. οποιος δεν εχει δωσει ενα κινητο ετσι ωστε να εντοπιστει αμεσα, η ευθυνη ειναι δικη του. 

εμενα μη με ανακατευετε (εκτος και θελετε καποια προβλεψη..) :Razz:

----------


## nala

eos 22 ?????

apo 0 evs 22 h apo 100 evs 22??

gia na ksero se pio group eime. se aytous pou tha sou milane h stous alous.!

----------


## sonia24

> eos 22 ?????
> 
> apo 0 evs 22 h apo 100 evs 22??
> 
> gia na ksero se pio group eime. se aytous pou tha sou milane h stous alous.!


 
εσενα σε εχει δασκαλεψει κανενας απο εδω μεσα;;;; για να μην το παιξω και εγω lifesea και συμμαχησω την επομενη φορα για να βουτηξουμε κανεναν σε καμια πισινα...  τι κοιτας το 24??? παραπλανητικο ειναι, ειναι ωραιος αριθμος!!!

----------


## nala

oxi den me exei daskalepsei kaneis kai epipleon xano thn ousia apo ayto pou sizitate. ego sfina mpika sth sizitisi.

alithia an to 24 eine paraplanitiko poso eine to pragmatiko??? siga mhn mas peis....

----------


## lifesea

για να επανελθουμε στη συναντηση...
που ειχαμε μεινει?

ΜΦΧ.

----------


## mastrokostas

> για να επανελθουμε στη συναντηση...
> που ειχαμε μεινει?
> 
> ΜΦΧ.


Ότι την κοπανήσατε νωρίς κυρία μου !
ΜΦΧ

----------


## efouskayak

> Ότι την κοπανήσατε νωρίς κυρία μου !
> ΜΦΧ


τσακα τσάκα μπήκε στο κόλπο ο mastrokostas χαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχα

----------


## lifesea

> τσακα τσάκα μπήκε στο κόλπο ο mastrokostas χαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχα


*ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ* 
*ΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΗΡΘΑ...ΕΤΣΙ???*

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## mastrokostas

> *ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ* 
> *ΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΗΡΘΑ...ΕΤΣΙ???*
> 
> *ΜΦΧ*


Ναι δεν έχουμε παράπονο .Να σαι καλά !Αλλά ξέρουμε και τον λόγο όμως !
Και ο λόγος ήταν.......................................Το μεζεδάκι !! 
ΜΦΧ

----------


## efouskayak

> Ναι δεν έχουμε παράπονο .Να σαι καλά !Αλλά ξέρουμε και τον λόγο όμως !
> Και ο λόγος ήταν.......................................Το μεζεδάκι !! 
> ΜΦΧ


οπα ποιο μεζεδάκι ρε παιδιά ??????????????? 
πείτε μου και μένα που το έχασα !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lifesea

xe xe xe xe 
την ωρα που εφτασα ειχε μεζεδακι...
ΜΦΧ

----------


## efouskayak

> xe xe xe xe 
> την ωρα που εφτασα ειχε μεζεδακι...
> ΜΦΧ


Ο πέτρος χλαπάκιαζε? 
Ωραίος είναι αυτός ρε ... έφαγε ήπιε το καφεδακι του την είχε αράξει και με τις δύο κοπέλες μας αγκαλιά στον καναπέ ... ωραία εικόνα Πέτρο μπράβο μπράβο !!!!!!!

----------


## lifesea

> Ο πέτρος χλαπάκιαζε? 
> Ωραίος είναι αυτός ρε ... έφαγε ήπιε το καφεδακι του την είχε αράξει και με τις δύο κοπέλες μας αγκαλιά στον καναπέ ... ωραία εικόνα Πέτρο μπράβο μπράβο !!!!!!!


εισαι μεγαλη γατα τελικα... :Razz:  (ΥΔΡΟΧΟΑΡΑ)

----------


## Petros

> και που ξερουμε εμεις εαν δεν αρχισεις τις φαρσες εε???
> 
> ΜΦΧ.


Ναι αλλη δουλεια δεν εχω να κανω και θα κανω φαρσες στον κοσμο.

----------


## Petros

> ελα θεμα το καναμε...λοιπον, ο Πετρος ειναι υπεθυνος για τη συγκεντρωση και την επιοινωνία των ατομων μεταξυ τους. οποιος δεν εχει δωσει ενα κινητο ετσι ωστε να εντοπιστει αμεσα, η ευθυνη ειναι δικη του. 
> 
> εμενα μη με ανακατευετε (εκτος και θελετε καποια προβλεψη..)


Οχι δε θελουμε προβλεψη...χαχαχα

----------


## Petros

> xe xe xe xe 
> την ωρα που εφτασα ειχε μεζεδακι...
> ΜΦΧ


Ουτε που θυμασαι τι ειναι το μεζεδακι ουτε καταλαβες τι λεει ο Κωστας. Και ναι προλαβαμε πριν τις 8 και τσιμπησαμε κατι ελαφρυ. 8 παρα 5 μαζεψτε τα ολα γρηγορα...

----------


## Petros

> Ο πέτρος χλαπάκιαζε? 
> Ωραίος είναι αυτός ρε ... έφαγε ήπιε το καφεδακι του την είχε αράξει και με τις δύο κοπέλες μας αγκαλιά στον καναπέ ... ωραία εικόνα Πέτρο μπράβο μπράβο !!!!!!!


Μου εχετε βγαλει το ονομα αδικως. Τι θα νομιζει ο κοσμος για μενα?

----------


## lifesea

> Ουτε που θυμασαι τι ειναι το μεζεδακι ουτε καταλαβες τι λεει ο Κωστας. Και ναι προλαβαμε πριν τις 8 και τσιμπησαμε κατι ελαφρυ. 8 παρα 5 μαζεψτε τα ολα γρηγορα...


εγω καταλαβα...αλλα εριξα αλλου την συζητηση  :Wink:   :Wink: 
καταλαβες Πετραν???  :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Πως ελισσεσαι σα χελι...Ποσα ξερεις εσυ...!!!

----------


## lifesea

> Μου εχετε βγαλει το ονομα αδικως. Τι θα νομιζει ο κοσμος για μενα?


τι καλο παιδι που εισαι.... :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

> τι καλο παιδι που εισαι....


Μάλαμα σκέτο τώρα λέμε όχι αηδίες !!!!!!!!

----------


## lifesea

> Μάλαμα σκέτο τώρα λέμε όχι αηδίες !!!!!!!!


πες πες κι' αλλα...
 οχι τιποτε αλλο μην μας πεσει και σε μελαγχολια...

ΜΦΧ.

----------


## Petros

Φτανει ενταξει καλα ηταν.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Φτανει ενταξει καλα ηταν.


Μου αρέσει που δεν θέλεις κιόλας ρε μπαγάσα !!
Εμένα μια γυναίκα μου έστειλε pm και μου γράφει ..Μαστροκώστα ,θα έρθεις να μου φτιάξεις την βρύση που στάζει . Εγώ τι να πω ..πες μου?? Και εσένα σε έχουν όλες οι γυναίκες στα πούπουλα και μιλάς κιόλας !

----------


## Petros

Το πολυ το κυριε ελεησον το βαριεται κ ο Θεος.

----------


## efouskayak

> Μου αρέσει που δεν θέλεις κιόλας ρε μπαγάσα !!
> Εμένα μια γυναίκα μου έστειλε pm και μου γράφει ..Μαστροκώστα ,θα έρθεις να μου φτιάξεις την βρύση που στάζει . Εγώ τι να πω ..πες μου?? Και εσένα σε έχουν όλες οι γυναίκες στα πούπουλα και μιλάς κιόλας !


Να της πείς οτι είσαι ηλεκτρολογος και όχι υδραυλικός για αρχή !!!!!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## mastrokostas

Με την πλάκα, παρέλειψα να σας πω, πως ήταν χαρά μου που σας γνώρισα efouskayak, sonia 24,lifsea, ευριδικη, petros, panagiotis,Nikos ,και tintin. 
Είστε απίθανη παρέα και να ‘στε καλά .

----------


## sonia24

> Με την πλάκα, παρέλειψα να σας πω, πως ήταν χαρά μου που σας γνώρισα efouskayak, sonia 24,lifsea, ευριδικη, petros, panagiotis,Nikos ,και tintin. 
> Είστε απίθανη παρέα και να ‘στε καλά .


1. Μιλας λες και δε θα ξαναβρεθουμε. 
2. Το 24 μπορεις να μου πεις γιατι το κοτσαρεις;;;; γενικοτερη παρακληση και στους υπολοιπους. Απλα Σονια!

----------


## mastrokostas

> 1. Μιλας λες και δε θα ξαναβρεθουμε. 
> 2. Το 24 μπορεις να μου πεις γιατι το κοτσαρεις;;;; γενικοτερη παρακληση και στους υπολοιπους. Απλα Σονια!


1)Φεύγει κόσμος για διακοπές ,και αν βρεθούμε πάλι, θα είναι φθινόπωρο.
 2)Δεν ξέρω, έτσι το βαλα,η μάλλον το κοτσάριζα ! Sonia 24 Sonia 24 Sonia 24 Sonia 24 Sonia 24 Sonia 24 Sonia 24 Sonia 24 Sonia 24 Sonia 24.Κολησαν τα πλήκτρα .

----------


## evridiki

> Το πολυ το κυριε ελεησον το βαριεται κ ο Θεος.


 
α..ρε Θεε..εσυ!!!  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sonia24

Ο,τι και να κανεις εγω το 24 δεν το αλλαζω. θα το κανω και request στον captain για όσο καιρο παραμεινω εδω 24 θα λεει διπλα!!!!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## evridiki

> Θέλετε να ακούσετε ένα ωραίο παραμύθι ;


Γιωργο την αλλη φορα προσοχη......αλλιως σε "μαζευουμε" απο καποιο σημειο και σε παμε στο σωστο μερος... :Wink: 

Τα λεμε την επομενη φορα....
Ωραιο παραμυθι!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## evridiki

Κωστα και εγω χαρηκα για την γνωριμια και απο Σεπτεμβρη θα μας πεις απο κοντα περισσοτερα γεγονοτα και ιστοριες απο παλιοτερα.....

φυσικα οπως και ο Γιωργος μπορεις να γραφεις που και που και καμια ιστορια "παραμυθι"...... :Wink: 

Τιν-τιν επισης χαρηκα για την γνωριμια....

----------


## efouskayak

> Με την πλάκα, παρέλειψα να σας πω, πως ήταν χαρά μου που σας γνώρισα efouskayak, sonia 24,lifsea, ευριδικη, petros, panagiotis,Nikos ,και tintin. 
> Είστε απίθανη παρέα και να ‘στε καλά .


Και εμείς χαρήκαμε που σε γνωρίσαμε και όντως η επόμενη συνάντηση θα είναι .... μετά διακοπών !!!!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## tintin

Παιδιά, τι να σας πω? χάρηκα και εγω για την γνωριμία! ¶λλωστε το ενστικτό μου με οδήγησε σε σας. 
Οταν πρωτομπηκα στο μαγαζί και το ειδα γεμάτο, πελαγωσα λίγο και αναρωτιωμουν πως θα σας βρω. Πριν μπω στη διαδικασια να ρωτησω σερβιτορους κτλ. έκατσε 5 λεπτα, παρατηρησα τις παρέες που κάθονταν σε όλα τα τραπέζια,κυρίως γύρω από την πισίνα, ξεχώρισα τη δική σας, σας πλησίασα, σας χαιρέτισα και τα υπόλοιπα γνωστά... :Smile:  
Καλές διακοπές να έχετε, σε όποιο μέρος του κόσμου και αν επιλέξετε να πάτε (Jamaica, seychelles κτλ.)

----------


## sonia24

Να πω οτι και εγω χαρηκα και ηταν πολυ ωραια, αν και εκατσα λιγο και εφυγα πανω στα καλυτερα! αυτοι που θα πανε στα εξωτικά μερη να περασουν καλα...(βλπ.μοναδικα Πολιτικα Ευβοιας) τωρα οσο για τους αλλους που θα πανε σε Τζαμαικα και κατι τετοια μη τουριστικα-παραθεριστικα-κοινοτυπα μερη, τι να πω...δεν κοιτουσαν κατι αλλο εξω απο τα καθημερινα;;;

----------


## Petros

> Ο,τι και να κανεις εγω το 24 δεν το αλλαζω. θα το κανω και request στον captain για όσο καιρο παραμεινω εδω 24 θα λεει διπλα!!!!!!!


 
Ακυρο το request. Το χει βαλει ο Νικος στο αυτοματο και καθε χρονο +1 στο νικ. Και μη λες κ πολλα για να μη στο κανουμε + 2. Τελος.-

----------


## Petros

> α..ρε Θεε..εσυ!!!


Ετυχε να συμπιπτει η εκφραση, δε το εκανα επιτηδες χαχαχα

----------


## Petros

> Γιωργο την αλλη φορα προσοχη......αλλιως σε "μαζευουμε" απο καποιο σημειο και σε παμε στο σωστο μερος...
> 
> Τα λεμε την επομενη φορα....
> Ωραιο παραμυθι!!!!!!!


Θα εχει τηλεφωνο την επομενη φορα δεν ξεφευγει με ιστοριες χαχαχα.

----------


## evridiki

Μα καλα ποιοι πανε σε τετοια μερη ? τι να πω, τι να πω.....εγω παντως προτιμω την Ελλαδιτσα μας.... :Cool:  και εχω ηδη στο προγραμμα Μυκονο, Χιο, Λιμνη ΠΛαστηρα και μετα ισως Ροδο η' και καπου αλλου....Ιμπιζα..... :Very Happy: 

Αν δεν κανω λαθος και αυτο ελλαδα δεν ειναι? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

> Παιδιά, τι να σας πω? χάρηκα και εγω για την γνωριμία! ¶λλωστε το ενστικτό μου με οδήγησε σε σας. 
> 
> Οταν πρωτομπηκα στο μαγαζί και το ειδα γεμάτο, πελαγωσα λίγο και αναρωτιωμουν πως θα σας βρω. Πριν μπω στη διαδικασια να ρωτησω σερβιτορους κτλ. έκατσε 5 λεπτα, παρατηρησα τις παρέες που κάθονταν σε όλα τα τραπέζια,κυρίως γύρω από την πισίνα, ξεχώρισα τη δική σας, σας πλησίασα, σας χαιρέτισα και τα υπόλοιπα γνωστά... 
> 
> Καλές διακοπές να έχετε, σε όποιο μέρος του κόσμου και αν επιλέξετε να πάτε (Jamaica, seychelles κτλ.)


Βγαζαμε ματι δηλαδη? Σε ειδα κ εγω που ψαχνοσουνα, λεω αυτος δικος μας ειναι. (Ωχ θα τα ακουσει ο nala και θα του ρθει ο θυμος παλι... :Very Happy: )

----------


## nala

> Βγαζαμε ματι δηλαδη? Σε ειδα κ εγω που ψαχνοσουνα, λεω αυτος δικος μας ειναι. (Ωχ θα τα ακουσει ο nala και θα του ρθει ο θυμος παλι...)


 
to akousa !!!

----------


## Petros

Απαντησα σε ολα? (κ ας μην επρεπε χαχα). Τερμα το ευχαριστω διαλειμμα για μενα μπας κ φυγω στην ωρα μου Παρασκευιατικα.

Friday I'm in love lalalala.

----------


## Petros

> to akousa !!!


Μα πως? Αφου το ειπα σιγα χεχεχε (το βαρεθηκα το χαχα).

----------


## nala

> Μα πως? Αφου το ειπα σιγα χεχεχε (το βαρεθηκα το χαχα).


mou to eipe o serbitoros.....

----------


## sonia24

Ανυπομονω για την επομενη συναντηση! Σε θαλασσα αυτη τη φορα. Lifesea θα χρειαστω τη βοηθεια σου. Δειξε συμπαρασταση σε παρακαλω!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Petros

Σονια 26 συνελθε που θελεις κ θαλασσα. Δεν φτανει που πριν 3 χρονια που μπηκες ειχες το Σονια 24 κ ακομα δεν αλλαξε, μιλας κιολας.

----------


## sonia24

> Σονια 26 συνελθε που θελεις κ θαλασσα. Δεν φτανει που πριν 3 χρονια που μπηκες ειχες το Σονια 24 κ ακομα δεν αλλαξε, μιλας κιολας.


 
καλα δεν ντρεπεσαι;;;; τι συκοφαντιες ειναι αυτες;;;; καλα καλα δεν εχω πατησει τα 24, να μου κανεις τη χαρη! σε λιγο θα μου πεις οτι στη συναντηση επρεπε να ειχα παραγγειλει χαμομηλακι! (δε θα το γλιτωσω το εγκεφαλικο...απαιτω να αποκατασταθει το ονομα μου)

----------


## Petros

:Cool: Η Σονια ειναι 24 (υποχωρηση) :Cool:

----------


## Petros

> mou to eipe o serbitoros.....


Αυτος δεν εδινε του αγγελου του (πελατη του) νερο ηθελες να σου πει κιολας?

----------


## sonia24

> Η Σονια ειναι 24 (υποχωρηση)


οχι ακομα....δεν τα εχω πατησει!!!!

----------


## Petros

Ελα μη τα θες κ ολα δικα σου Σονια 23,992.

----------


## sonia24

> Ελα μη τα θες κ ολα δικα σου Σονια 23,992.


ειδες;; δεν ειναι καλυτερο αυτο;;; ακουγεται πιο μελωδικα, ασε που χτυπαει και ωραια στο ματι!! :Cool:   και ξανα: επιφυλασσομαι να κερασω την επομενη φορα ο,τι παρει ο Πετρος (σε λογικα πλαισια) επειδη ειπε την αληθεια και με απεκατεστησε.

----------


## lifesea

> Μα πως? Αφου το ειπα σιγα χεχεχε (το βαρεθηκα το χαχα).


...χμμμμ
ΜΦΧ.

----------


## lifesea

> ειδες;; δεν ειναι καλυτερο αυτο;;; ακουγεται πιο μελωδικα, ασε που χτυπαει και ωραια στο ματι!!  και ξανα: επιφυλασσομαι να κερασω την επομενη φορα ο,τι παρει ο Πετρος (σε λογικα πλαισια) επειδη ειπε την αληθεια και με απεκατεστησε.


SONIAAAAAA....του αρεσει η βουτια στη θαλασσαααα (ξερεις ε πριν το καταλαβει :Wink:  )

χε χε χε χε χε

----------


## sonia24

> SONIAAAAAA....του αρεσει η βουτια στη θαλασσαααα (ξερεις ε πριν το καταλαβει )
> 
> χε χε χε χε χε


εντελως τυχαια εσυ απο δεξια και εντελως τυχαια εγω απο αριστερα! φυσικα οι υπολοιποι εντελως τυχαια δεν εχουν δει τιποτα... :Wink:

----------


## lifesea

> εντελως τυχαια εσυ απο δεξια και εντελως τυχαια εγω απο αριστερα! φυσικα οι υπολοιποι εντελως τυχαια δεν εχουν δει τιποτα...


ετσι ετσι...
νομιζει οτι κανουμε πλακα....οταν θα συμβει ομως θα γελαμε για πολυ καιρο...
χε χε χε χε χε

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> οχι ακομα....δεν τα εχω πατησει!!!!


 



> Ελα μη τα θες κ ολα δικα σου Σονια 23,992.


Από τις 20-4-1983  (καλά να πάθεις αφού έβαλες την ημερομηνία γέννησης) μέχρι σήμερα 13-7-2007 (Παρασκευή και 13) έχουν περάσει *24* χρόνια, 2 μήνες και 23 μέρες. Δηλαδή 24,23 χρόνια, δηλαδή Sonia24+ δε θα αλλάξουμε την αριθμητική για να το πάιζεις μικρούλα  :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

Πάντως πολύ χάρηκα που δεν επιφυλάχτηκες και ήρθες. :Very Happy: 

Και πολύ χάρηκα που γνώρισα το Mastrokosta (περιμένουμε τις ιστορίες σου στο φόρουμ) και τον tintin και ελπίζω να τους ξαναδόυμε όπως και να μπορέσει νά μας βρει ο nala και να έρθει ο GiorgosS.

----------


## sonia24

νομιζω οτι μετα απο αυτο τον εξευτελισμο μπορω να αυτοκτονησω...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σιγά μην αυτοκτονήσεις επειδή σε πειράζουμε  :Wink: 
Δηλαδή εγώ που είμαι 34+  :Sad:  τι πρέπeι να κάνω να αυτοπυρποληθώ στο Σύνταγμα;;;  :Very Happy:

----------


## sonia24

> Σιγά μην αυτοκτονήσεις επειδή σε πειράζουμε 
> Δηλαδή εγώ που είμαι 34+  τι πρέπeι να κάνω να αυτοπυρποληθώ στο Σύνταγμα;;;


μη μου βαζεις ιδεες....... :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν είναι να στεναχωριέσαι κάτι θα κάνουμε:



> Από τις 20-4-1983 (καλά να πάθεις αφού έβαλες την ημερομηνία γέννησης) μέχρι σήμερα 13-7-2007 (Παρασκευή και 13) έχουν περάσει *24* χρόνια, 2 μήνες και 23 μέρες. Δηλαδή 24,23 χρόνια...


... αφαιρείται 5% λόγω περιόδου εκπτώσεων:
24,23 - 1.21= 23.01 
Sonia24 όπερ έδει δέιξε 
Ευχαριστημένη;;;

----------


## sonia24

> Αν είναι να στεναχωριέσαι κάτι θα κάνουμε:
> 
> ... αφαιρείται 5% λόγω περιόδου εκπτώσεων:
> 24,23 - 1.21= 23.01 
> Sonia24 όπερ έδει δέιξε 
> Ευχαριστημένη;;;


 
τωρα μπορω να πω οτι ηρθε η καρδια στη θεση της...νοιωθω ανθρωπος...ξανα!!! :Wink:

----------


## sonia24

> Φανταστείτε τι υστερίες θα έχουμε όταν πατήσει τα 40. 
> Η νύχτα του Αγίου βαρθολομαίου....


αν μια γυναικα δε μεινει για μια δεκαετια στα 40...δεν περναει στα 41!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

> SONIAAAAAA....του αρεσει η βουτια στη θαλασσαααα (ξερεις ε πριν το καταλαβει )
> 
> χε χε χε χε χε


Αντε παλι τα ιδια...Βρηκες κ συμμαχο τωρα. Αλλα τι συμμαχος ειναι αυτος 24 κ κατι δεκαδικα (ψιλα).

----------


## Petros

> Από τις 20-4-1983 (καλά να πάθεις αφού έβαλες την ημερομηνία γέννησης) μέχρι σήμερα 13-7-2007 (Παρασκευή και 13) έχουν περάσει *24* χρόνια, 2 μήνες και 23 μέρες. Δηλαδή 24,23 χρόνια, δηλαδή Sonia24+ δε θα αλλάξουμε την αριθμητική για να το πάιζεις μικρούλα 
> 
> Πάντως πολύ χάρηκα που δεν επιφυλάχτηκες και ήρθες.
> 
> Και πολύ χάρηκα που γνώρισα το Mastrokosta (περιμένουμε τις ιστορίες σου στο φόρουμ) και τον tintin και ελπίζω να τους ξαναδόυμε όπως και να μπορέσει νά μας βρει ο nala και να έρθει ο GiorgosS.


Σονια - Απατη 24 το νεο της νικ.

----------


## lifesea

> Αντε παλι τα ιδια...Βρηκες κ συμμαχο τωρα. Αλλα τι συμμαχος ειναι αυτος 24 κ κατι δεκαδικα (ψιλα).


εγω μηδενισα και μετραω απο 1 παλι  :Razz:

----------


## Petros

Μονη θα μεινεις στο συγκεκριμενο μετρημα (καταστρατηγηση οοοοοοοοοοοολων των μαθηματικων νομων...)

ΜΦΧ.

----------


## efouskayak

Μου φαίνεται σας άρεσε πάρα πολυ η συνάντηση.... ο λαός ζητάει και δευτερή? ή θέλετε να το αφήσουμε όντως για όταν ανοίξουν τα σχολεία :Confused: 

Οχι τίποτα άλλο πεθαίνω να δώ τον Πέτρο ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ στην θάλασσα !!!!!!! Εδώ έχει δημιουργηθεί ολόκληρο κίνημα... επίσης στην επόμενη δεν θα μας χάσει κανείς... θα έχω πανό ΠΕΤΑΧΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΤΡΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ επίσης ίσως φανείτε τυχεροί και ακούσετε και ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΠ ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΟΟΟΟΟΟΠ και μετά ένα ΜΠΛΟΥΜ !!! 

για πάν ενδεχόμενο σημειώστε το κάπου, πάρτε και ένα κινητό για καλό και για κακό...

υ.γ Ο Νίκος τί ώρα ήρθε??????????????????????????????????????????????  ????????????????????????

----------


## Petros

O petros tha leipei apo tin epomeni gia na mathete
xxaxaxaxaa

O nikos oute pou thimamai ti wra irthe. Eixa katevasei idi 3 sampoukes

----------


## efouskayak

> O petros tha leipei apo tin epomeni gia na mathete
> xxaxaxaxaa
> 
> O nikos oute pou thimamai ti wra irthe. Eixa katevasei idi 3 sampoukes


μήπως τις έχεις κοπανίσει και τώρα ?????????
γιατί γραφεις greeklish?????
ωραίο παράδειγμα μπράβο σου.

και για να ξέρεις δεν ωφελεί να κρύβεσαι... να είσαι παληκάρι όπως θα έλεγε και ο giorgoss  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

MMM σιγα το παραδειγμα το Γιωργο (χαχαχα).

Γραφω βιαστικα γιατι εχω κ κατι δουλειες στο πισι.

Κατα τις 12 θα αρχισω το κοπανημα.

----------


## efouskayak

> MMM σιγα το παραδειγμα το Γιωργο (χαχαχα).
> 
> Γραφω βιαστικα γιατι εχω κ κατι δουλειες στο πισι.
> 
> Κατα τις 12 θα αρχισω το κοπανημα.


Εγώ αισιοδοξώ κατα τις 12 να βλέπω το 2ο όνειρο αλλα χλωμό το βλέπω  :Sad:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> υ.γ Ο Νίκος τί ώρα ήρθε??????????????????????????????????????????????  ????????????????????????


κατά τις  22:30 απλά έφαγα ήτα με το παρκάρισμα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μα καλα ποιοι πανε σε τετοια μερη ? τι να πω, τι να πω.....εγω παντως προτιμω την Ελλαδιτσα μας.... και εχω ηδη στο προγραμμα Μυκονο, Χιο, Λιμνη ΠΛαστηρα και μετα ισως Ροδο η' και καπου αλλου....Ιμπιζα.....
> 
> Αν δεν κανω λαθος και αυτο ελλαδα δεν ειναι?


καλά δουλεύεις ή κάνεις μόνο διακοπές ?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για τις συναντήσεις μας να μην δημιουργηθεί αντίστοιχο πρόβλημο δημιουργήσαμε μία ξεχωρίστή τηλεφωνική γραμμή όπου θα μπορείτε να επικοινωνήτε αλλά και να ενημερώστε για τις συναντήσεις μας event κ.ο.κ.
Αντίστοιχα θα μπορείτε να στέλνετε sms για άμεση λύση προβλημάτων και καθοδήγηση στην ιστοσελίδα μας.
Η ανακοίνωση του νουμερου θα γίνει τις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## efouskayak

> κατά τις 22:30 απλά έφαγα ήτα με το παρκάρισμα.


μαλλον την δική μου θέση πήρες όταν εφευγα !!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> μαλλον την δική μου θέση πήρες όταν εφευγα !!!!!!!


 
αν δεν ήταν επηρεασμένος ο Πέτρος απο τα ποτά που είχε πιεί μόλις είχες φύγει μου είπε.

----------


## Petros

> Για τις συναντήσεις μας να μην δημιουργηθεί αντίστοιχο πρόβλημο δημιουργήσαμε μία ξεχωρίστή τηλεφωνική γραμμή όπου θα μπορείτε να επικοινωνήτε αλλά και να ενημερώστε για τις συναντήσεις μας event κ.ο.κ.
> Αντίστοιχα θα μπορείτε να στέλνετε sms για άμεση λύση προβλημάτων και καθοδήγηση στην ιστοσελίδα μας.
> Η ανακοίνωση του νουμερου θα γίνει τις επόμενες μέρες.


Απογορευονται ρε Νικο οι ροζ γραμμες στα φορουμ. 'Καλησπερα σας. Ειμαστε το ναυτιλια κ υποσχομαστε στη συναντηση να περασετε τρελες στιγμες που θα σας μεινουν αξεχαστες' (σαν ιδεα στο τραπεζι απλα το ριχνω...οχι?...καλα ντε μη βαρατε...)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Απογορευονται ρε Νικο οι ροζ γραμμες στα φορουμ. 'Καλησπερα σας. Ειμαστε το ναυτιλια κ υποσχομαστε στη συναντηση να περασετε τρελες στιγμες που θα σας μεινουν αξεχαστες' (σαν ιδεα στο τραπεζι απλα το ριχνω...οχι?...καλα ντε μη βαρατε...)


Είπα πουθενά ότι θα είναι γραμμή 090...

----------


## Petros

Οχι καπετανιε παρανοησα...(τα κεφαλια μεσα)

----------


## efouskayak

Νίκο πές μας και ποιος θα απαντάει το τηλέφωνο  :Confused: (Ο ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Ο ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Ο ΠΕΤΡΟΣ) !!!!!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Νίκο πές μας και ποιος θα απαντάει το τηλέφωνο (Ο ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Ο ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Ο ΠΕΤΡΟΣ) !!!!!!!!


Μόνο sms θα λειτουργούν  :Wink: 
θα λαμβάνει και θα στέλνει .

----------


## efouskayak

> Μόνο sms θα λειτουργούν 
> θα λαμβάνει και θα στέλνει .


φτου γαμώτο  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Petros

:Cool: Ποιος θα λαμβανει κ ποιος θα στελνει? Ρομποτ ειναι αυτο το τηλεφωνο??????????????? :Cool:

----------

